# the cow's-tongue hush of the rug



## Frog09

How this phrase can be translated, in French : _the cow's-tongue hush of the...Chinese rug_( Margareth Atwood, The Handmaid Tale,p.79)
Thanks


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue aux forums de WR, Frog09. 

*B*ush (le titre) ou *h*ush ?
Quelle est la phrase complète ?

1.- the *h*ush  :
- le silence du tapis, à la manière d'une vache qui lèche qch ? ou est-ce sa surface qui fait penser à une langue de vache ?
- la manière dont le tapis étouffe le bruit des pas ?
- (onomatopée) le doux bruit étouffé ?

2.- the *b*ush : (pile)  le velours du tapis, comparable à la surface de la langue d'une vache ?


----------



## petit1

Il semblerait que ce soit plutôt "hush":
quote: Margaret Atwood is a sublime wordsmith and I was constantly highlighting passages which were so rich in their descriptive texture I would stop, re-read it and be amazed at the thought process behind the writing.
_“…*the cow’s- tongue hush of the tufted Chinese rug on the floor*…”_
The Handmaid’s Tale by                  Margaret Atwood

Also, a longer part of the book:
_"Mutely the varied surfaces present themselves: the dusk-rose velvet of the drawn drapes, the glow of the matching chairs, eighteenth century, *the cow's tongue hush *of the tufted Chinese rug on the floor, with its peach-pink peonies, the suave leather of the Commander's chair, the glint of brass on the box beside it"_
The Style of Margaret Atwood


----------



## Itisi

Oui, mais 'cow's-tongue hush' ne veut rien dire ! 



OLN said:


> *b*ush : (pile)  le velours du tapis, comparable à la surface de la langue d'une vache ?


Là, au moins, ça a un sens.  (Mais je n'ai pas de suggestion de traduction...)


----------



## petit1

C'est le style imagé de l'auteur; une association entre plusieurs sensations, auditives, visuelles ou tactiles .


----------



## archijacq

hush : (étouffer un rire, un bruit)
le bruit étouffé/feutré du tapis


----------



## petit1

le bruit soyeux
le frôlement / la caresse / 
le chuchotement du tapis / le bruit caressant du tapis


----------



## archijacq

on pourrait peut-être ajouter
… du tapis lui léchant les pieds comme une langue rugueuse


----------



## Itisi

J'ai cru qu'*OLN* avait trouvé une définition de 'bush' comme étant synonyme de 'pile' ; en fait, ce sens est une supposition de sa part.  Donc 'bush' n'est pas tellement plus convaincant que 'hush'...

Alors, 'hush' = silence (feutré), pas bruit.  Un tapis ne fait pas de bruit, même étouffé...


----------



## petit1

la caresse silencieuse / le frottement silencieux du tapis

langue _râpeuse_  plutôt que_ rugueuse_?


----------



## Keith Bradford

What a shame that all the proposed versions completely ignore _cow's-tongue_.  For me, the point is that the rug is both silent and looking like a cow's tongue (plump and pink).  I have a Chinese rug where sections are... what's the word?... repoussé?... rembourré?  Look at this image:







The colour is right for cow's-tongue; each coloured section stands out in relief from the beige ground; the entire thing is thick enough to hush footsteps; it has tufts or fringes at the ends, and perhaps the surface is also tufted.

Is this what Margaret Attwood had in mind?  I'm not at all sure but it's certainly what her words bring to my mind.


----------



## tartopom

meumeutus et bouche cousue.   

Welcome to WR, Frog09.


----------



## OLN

_Tufté_, comme _tufted _en anglais. 


Keith Bradford said:


> What a shame that all the proposed versions completely ignore _cow's-tongue_.


What a shame we didn't have the full and exact sentence! 
_Chinese rug_ ne m'évoquait rien, mais j'avais posé la question de la surface du tapis sans connaître la phrase complète (*h*ush + tufted).

Où donc est passé Frog09 ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

I've also just spotted the peony (_pivoine_) on the picture in #11.  Compare with this photo:






_"Silencieuses, les surfaces variées se présentent à la vue : le velours vieille rose des rideaux fermés ... le feutré du tapis chinois tufté par terre, ses pivoines couleur pêche comme autant de langues de vache, le cuir suave..." 
_
OK, I know that's pretty rough, but I'm not pretending to be a native French speaker.


----------



## petit1

Je pense que nous sommes ennuyés par l'expression "langue de vache" qui est très moche en français.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Elle n'est pas jolie-jolie en anglais non plus ; on doit supposer que Margaret Atwood faisait exprès.


----------



## pointvirgule

La v.f., du moins si l'on se fie à ce site de citations, se lit ainsi :


> l'épais silence feutré du tapis chinois à franges


Bienvenue chez WR, Frog09.


----------



## Itisi

C'est comme ça que je l'avais compris, sauf pour les franges ; 'tufted' concerne le velous du tapis (je crois qu' 'épais' aurait suffi...) :
*
"Tufting *A carpet manufacturing term, tufts of yarn are inserted through a carpet backing to create a pile of cut and/or loop ends.

PS - A propos de 'cow's tongue', MA pensait peut-être à la consistance, à l'épaisseur moëlleuse d'une langue de vache, telle qu'on peut se l'imaginer, en tout cas...


----------



## archijacq

_*the cow's tongue hush *of the tufted Chinese rug on the floor, *with its peach-pink peonies, *_

_"Silencieuses, les surfaces variées se présentent à la vue : le velours vieille rose des rideaux fermés ... le feutré du tapis chinois tufté par terre, *ses pivoines couleur pêche comme autant de langues de vache*, le cuir suave..." 
_
Malgré la photo, je ne vois pas comment on peut passer à cette interprétation française.
Peut-être à tort, je reste sur l'idée d'un bruit assourdi de frottement comparable à celui que ferait un lèchement de langue.
L'héroïne est une fille de la campagne ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

archijacq said:


> _... _Malgré la photo, je ne vois pas comment on peut passer à cette interprétation française...


Regarde cette image de pivoine rose sur un tapis Chinois, et puis la photo du #14.  Tu ne vois pas la similitude des formes "langue" ?






Mais, cela étant dit, je n'exclus pas la théorie du bruit - je suis sûr que le texte original invite à plusieurs sens.


----------



## archijacq

Mon problème ne concerne pas la forme du motif de votre tapis qui apparaît sur la photo, ni sa ressemblance avec quoi que ce soit. Mon problème concerne la structure de la phrase dans le texte source et dans votre version traduite.


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec* archijacq* pour la structure de la phrase.  

Par contre pas pour l'interprétation :



archijacq said:


> l'idée d'un bruit assourdi de frottement comparable à celui que ferait un lèchement de langue.


, parce que si on voulait dire ça, on ne le dirait pas comme ça. 'Hush' ne peut pas vouloir dire 'bruit de quelque chose', même dans le style de MA...


----------



## archijacq

a hush : un bruissement, un murmure (a slight sound, a whisper, a low murmuring sound) -
to drop/lower one's voice to a hush


----------



## mehoul

Quand je lis la phrase complète je me demande si cow's tongue ne fait pas allusion à la couleur (couleur langue-de-boeuf?) ou du moins à l'aspect visuel, comme pour les autres éléments d'ameublement cités.


----------



## archijacq

mehoul said:


> Quand je lis la phrase complète je me demande si cow's tongue ne fait pas allusion à la couleur (couleur langue-de-boeuf?) ou du moins à l'aspect visuel, comme pour les autres éléments d'ameublement cités.


L'idée est intéressante, mais ne cadre pas avec "hush" (quelle que soit la sauce à laquelle on va mettre cette langue)


----------



## Itisi

_*archijacq,*_ ceci est la seule définition que j'aie trouvée de 'hush' en tant que nom :
*
Hush n. 
 6. * silence or quiet, esp. after noise; stillness. 

Ça ne cadre pas non plus...


----------



## Frog09

Keith Bradford said:


> What a shame that all the proposed versions completely ignore _cow's-tongue_.  For me, the point is that the rug is both silent and looking like a cow's tongue (plump and pink).  I have a Chinese rug where sections are... what's the word?... repoussé?... rembourré?  Look at this image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is right for cow's-tongue; each coloured section stands out in relief from the beige ground; the entire thing is thick enough to hush footsteps; it has tufts or fringes at the ends, and perhaps the surface is also tufted.
> 
> Is this what Margaret Attwood had in mind?  I'm not at all sure but it's certainly what her words bring to my mind.


----------



## Frog09

To Keit Bradfort
What a great answer! It's seems to me perfectly right! Thank you so much!
Nb: I am a new member in.this forum


----------



## Itisi

I'm not convinced by Keith's idea, because a) the carpet is not covered in these peonies, they are only on the edge, and b) further on in the sentence the author mentions 'peach-pink peonies'.  I can't imagine that such a stylist would allude to them twice in the same sentence, once with the cow's tongue image and once just as peonies.


----------



## petit1

Something annoys me: is there really a* hyphen* between* cow's* (or *cow*)and* tongue?* If there is one, the expression won't mean "the tongue of a cow" .
I am most probably being carried away and splitting hairs, but could "cow's-tongue" be something else, and mean the texture of a plant or something?
It is not very far from the mushroom called "ox tongue" which feels velvety when you touch it.
 There is also a flower called ox-tongue which has seeds like thistledown. (duvet / duveteux , etc)​



​


----------



## Itisi

*petit1*, it makes sense that there is a hyphen.

Although there doesn't seem to be a plant by the name of cow's tongue, I too think that the analogy is to do with texture.


----------



## Laurent2018

Comme une langue de boeuf est particulièrement épaisse (une langue de chien est rose aussi, mais pas épaisse), ce serait peut-être une allusion à "l'amorti" du tapis, mais cette comparaison -ou allusion- serait quand même un peu surprenante, voire surfaite...
Qui a déjà marché sur une langue de boeuf?


----------



## petit1

J'aime bien les vaches et il m'est arrivé de me faire lécher la main par certaines … mais n'ai jamais marché dessus. Cependant la langue d'une vache est bien la dernière chose que j'aurais personnellement associée à la description d'un tapis. De plus ce n'est pas en adéquation avec le style des autres éléments de description du paragraphe. C'est pourquoi je fais toujours une fixette sur ce trait d'union qui me laisse perplexe. Est-ce qu'on parle vraiment d'une langue bovine ou bien s'agit-il du nom vernaculaire d'autre chose.
 Y a-t-il ou non un trait d'union dans le texte, car on voit les deux versions (post 1 puis post 3 et post 19.)


----------



## Itisi

*petit1*, dans quelques jours, je pourrai consulter mon exemplaire en anglais et essayer de trouver la phrase... Si quelqu'un sait dans quelle partie du livre elle se situe, ça m'aiderait...


----------



## petit1

Merci *Itisi* . C'est une bonne idée.
Dans sa question (post 1) *Frog09* précise:
_the cow's-tongue hush of the...Chinese rug_( Margareth Atwood, The Handmaid Tale,p.79)
ce qui donne une approximation en fonction de l'édition bien sûr.


----------



## Itisi

Ah, merci, *petit1*, ça donne une idée, en effet...


----------



## Itisi

*petit1*, un mois plus tard, j'ai trouvé le texte, et oui, il y a un trait d'union. (J'aurai tenu parole, mais c'est peut-être tout ce qu'on peut dire...)


----------



## petit1

Merci* Itisi* pour tes efforts. Je ne pense pas que ce soit inutile et cela me conforte dans mon idée fixe.


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> cela me conforte dans mon idée fixe.


C'est déjà ça !


----------



## petit1

Ce pourrait même être un objet ainsi surnommé. Pourquoi pas quelque chose que la servante utilisait souvent, une sorte de chiffon, de peau de chamois qui serait donc douce mais ferait un bruit feutré de frottement dans son usage.
Je sais j'ai trop d'imagination mais on  ne sait jamais.


----------

